# braze on FD compatible w/XT 760 shifters?



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

Good friend has a 2005 Pilot and loves the bike but the drop bar set up is not working for him. I showed him the set up we have on our tandem with the combo brake shift and we want to put it on his bike. I know the derailleur throw is different so I need to know if there is a mountain bike derailleur that will work with the braze on bracket on the Pilot.

Thanks for any help


----------

